# Auto-Reversing Section - Need bus?



## irontodd (Aug 28, 2014)

In my N-Scale layout, I have 2 AR sections, each is about 90 actual inches long. This is about 3 full flex-track sections. I've gone through the tedious task of soldering feeders from my DCC bus to each segment of flex-track on my mainline non-reversing section (about 30 drops). I know it's probably overkill, but I like redundancy, and I used the smaller recommended size for n-scale which I read to be 24ga, so i figured the extra feeders might help. Since I completed that part of the exercise, I'm now contemplating the AR sections. Right now, I have soldered a single 22-gauge feeder to the track at the end that has the AR unit (Digitrax) maybe 6-8" in length from the AR-1 terminal to the track. 

My question is this: Is there a recommended practice (I couldn't find one on NMRA site or here) for feeding power to an AR section? should I run a ARBus of the same gauge as my normal bus and drop feeders? does it matter since it's 90"?

How do you guys do it?

Thanks in advance, 
Todd


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I would imagine that adding feeders from the A/R module output to the A/R section in the same spacing that you used for the main track would be sufficient ..


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Certainly agree with WVGCA. Be consistent
with your main line wiring.

Actually, the need for multi feeders to your
isolated section would depend on it's length.

If it's just a 3 or 4 foot section one feeder should
be sufficient. But if you have a long iso section to
accomodate a long lighted passenger train you
might want more. 

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You can take the feeds off of your regular bus, into the AR unit, and out to your reversing section track. For 90", one set of feeders each will be fine. If you feel you need more than one, take the output from the AR to a terminal strip and pull additional feeders off of that.


----------



## irontodd (Aug 28, 2014)

thanks guys. I only have a single loco and lo lights in the passenger cars now, but planning on double heading and adding lights. might as well do it at this point rather than wait and find out later i've got to tear something up. I think i'll head to the store this afternoon and pick up a few different colors of wire for the AR sections so i don't get them confused with the standard main.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you are planning the lighting of your passenger
cars you'll want your isolated section to be long
enough that the whole train will fit within it. The reason
is that if the loco is exiting the iso section but the
lighted cars are not all the way past the entry
insulated joint you would have a short circuit.

Don


----------



## irontodd (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes Don, i have accounted for 2 locos and 10 lighted passenger cars

mtf build thread http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=102266


----------

